# New Sharmite



## tonycowley (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi to all living in Sharm, I have now got myself in gear and will be arriving Sharm on 31st. October. I have got flights, visa and estate agent organised and a very nice man will sort out health insurance on arrival. I did ask about this before but no answers so found SAHA (subsidiary of AXA) who seem to have reasonable rates and full cover, if anybody else is interested in this send me an email and I will forward details
Anything else I should have done??
Who said pack????? OK !!!!
Look forward to hearing from any locals as I undoubtedly will need more advice, especially legal bits. Bye for now.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

tonycowley said:


> Hi to all living in Sharm, I have now got myself in gear and will be arriving Sharm on 31st. October. I have got flights, visa and estate agent organised and a very nice man will sort out health insurance on arrival. I did ask about this before but no answers so found SAHA (subsidiary of AXA) who seem to have reasonable rates and full cover, if anybody else is interested in this send me an email and I will forward details
> Anything else I should have done??
> Who said pack????? OK !!!!
> Look forward to hearing from any locals as I undoubtedly will need more advice, especially legal bits. Bye for now.


Glad you've got everything sorted. What more advice do you need?


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

tonycowley said:


> Hi to all living in Sharm, I have now got myself in gear and will be arriving Sharm on 31st. October. I have got flights, visa and estate agent organised and a very nice man will sort out health insurance on arrival. I did ask about this before but no answers so found SAHA (subsidiary of AXA) who seem to have reasonable rates and full cover, if anybody else is interested in this send me an email and I will forward details
> Anything else I should have done??
> Who said pack????? OK !!!!
> Look forward to hearing from any locals as I undoubtedly will need more advice, especially legal bits. Bye for now.


Hi,
I would like some information on the health insurance please! I will be in sharm for 6 weeks oct-nov and then my husband and I are hopeing to come to sharm next january for longer!
If you can pm me I would very much appreciate it.
Thanks Jo


----------



## tonycowley (Jun 25, 2010)

*Insurance*



josmiler05 said:


> Hi,
> I would like some information on the health insurance please! I will be in sharm for 6 weeks oct-nov and then my husband and I are hopeing to come to sharm next january for longer!
> If you can pm me I would very much appreciate it.
> Thanks Jo


Hi Jo best advice I can give is to go on this website ....... www.amig.com.eg and just follow the medical info link where you should end up up with a figure of 3417l.e  This seems to be an annual figure for 1 person. I'm in contact with their Cairo office(english mngr) who has passed me onto an employee who will contact me when I arrive in Sharm to finalise. So hope this helps. Cheers for now, Tony


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

tonycowley said:


> Hi Jo best advice I can give is to go on this website ....... www.amig.com.eg and just follow the medical info link where you should end up up with a figure of 3417l.e  This seems to be an annual figure for 1 person. I'm in contact with their Cairo office(english mngr) who has passed me onto an employee who will contact me when I arrive in Sharm to finalise. So hope this helps. Cheers for now, Tony


Thanks Tony I will check it out.


----------

